# My (rat) room...



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

finally took pics.....and it slowly dawned on me that i will have to decorate round the cages at this rate!

all lads, lads up for rehoming, and my lads..... marchioro tommy 102 T4 x2, tommy 82 T3 and critter 2 in view....arial view from above!



















critter 2....









then the big tommies..

















the T4s are over 7ft tall lol










smaller 82 T3

























please excuse the mess, nearly a week since i had a clean of the cages


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

thats a lot
looks good though x


----------



## Le Loup (May 23, 2008)

Wow how many do you have?

Is it a ratty rescue?


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

WOW! Dunno what else to say lol.

How many do you have atm?


----------



## tj1980 (Apr 4, 2008)

bet u have fun cleaning all them out lol but good for you for doing such a nice thing for ratties


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

Wow!.......


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

nice!!!


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Le Loup said:


> Wow how many do you have?
> 
> Is it a ratty rescue?


check out my signature...has my site in.

currently theres just short of 20 rats either waiting to find homes, or waiting to go to them 

then theres my lads...a bunch of aggressives, chronically ill boys, behavioural problem boys, and boys which nobody wants 

all get on great though oddly? seems like the aggressive boys cancel themselves out as theres always somebody to stop them getting bossy 

reminds me, need to update my site, as more will be coming tomorrow


----------



## tj1980 (Apr 4, 2008)

just looked at ur site and signed your guest book, fab job

Tracy x


----------



## Le Loup (May 23, 2008)

aww thats brilliant! We have a couple of unhandleable ones whichthe RSPCA couldn't rehome  They are special lol. 

Wouldn't fancy picking them up though


----------



## Lexi-puppy (Jan 13, 2008)

brillient!!

and my dad moans about me having four

haha i bet you love them all though


----------

